# Probleme mit Nvidia Geforce 9600GT



## alphadog (1. Februar 2009)

hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe mir heute eine neue Graka gekauft von:
Nvidia Gforce 6900GT

habe alle Nvidia treiber deinstalliert und neugestartet.
dann die neuen treiber von der mitgelieferten cd installiert.
beim hochfahren ladet windows eine weile und dann fängt die Graka an zusummen, sobald er die Graka leiser wird kommt eine sec. ein blauer bilschirm, stürzt ab und fährt wieder von neu hoch.

PC Info:
Asus TA-883
AMD Athlon X2 6000 core duo
3,1 GHz
1024 DDR2 ram
Netzteil: 450Watt & 230V (standart netzteil)

ich bitte euch um hilfe weil ich schon am ende bin, ich bekomme langsam kopfschmerzen
und ich glaub nach 7std. geb ich langsam die hoffnung auf .....

bei weitern Infos bitte schreiben .

danke


----------



## Maik (1. Februar 2009)

Hi,

was wird denn im "Bluescreen" als Fehler gemeldet?

Und achte bitte in deinen Beiträgen auf die Netiquette bzgl. der Groß- und Kleinschreibung - vielen Dank!

mfg Maik


----------



## alphadog (1. Februar 2009)

Hi,
das ist ja das problem ich weiss es nicht der bluescreen kommt nur milli sec. und startet dann gleich wieder von vorne hoch.


----------



## fluessig (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo alphadog,

damit du die Bluescreen Meldung lesen kannst starte im abgesicherten Modus (beim booten F8 drücken und im Menü auswählen). Dort Start -> Systemsteuerung -> System -> Reiter Erweitert -> Gruppe Starten und Wiederherstellung -> Einstellungen -> Checkbox Automatisch Neustart durchführen deaktivieren.

Jetzt kannst du die Bluescreenmeldung lesen. Ich wette aber, dass der Fehler in der Datei n4disp.dll auftritt. Ich habe hier auch so ein Problem mit meiner 9800 GT - alles was geholfen hat war das ausprobieren verschiedener Treiberversionen. Das ganze ist etwas komisch, ich hab noch keine Erklärung dafür. Ich bekomm das System zum laufen, wenn ich den Treiber der Version 175.x installiere und später  kann ich dann auf die akutelle Version 181.22 upgraden. 

Mein Tipp also: such ein paar Treiberversionen zusammen und dann viel Glück, was besseres hab ich für mein System auch noch nicht gefunden.

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## alphadog (1. Februar 2009)

habe alles gamcht mit dem abgesicherten modus. Aber dann bei system finde ich nicht "Reiter Erweitert ".


----------



## chmee (1. Februar 2009)

alphadog, Nochmals der *Hinweis auf die Netiquette* !

mfg chmee


----------



## alphadog (1. Februar 2009)

@chmee

was mache ich falsch?


----------



## chmee (1. Februar 2009)

Maik hat es Dir auch schon geschrieben : Groß und Kleinschreibung. 
zB Hauptwörter und Eigennamen werden großgeschrieben.


----------



## alphadog (1. Februar 2009)

@chmee

okay alles klar habe verstanden.


Jetzt nochmal zu meinen problem!

wenn ich wenn ich das Betriebssytem Windows XP neuinstalliere. Würde das etwas helfen?


----------



## alphadog (1. Februar 2009)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Hallo alphadog,
> 
> damit du die Bluescreen Meldung lesen kannst starte im abgesicherten Modus (beim booten F8 drücken und im Menü auswählen). Dort Start -> Systemsteuerung -> System -> Reiter Erweitert -> Gruppe Starten und Wiederherstellung -> Einstellungen -> Checkbox Automatisch Neustart durchführen deaktivieren.
> 
> ...




Ok ich habe jetzt den Bluescreen Fehlercode:

Techniche Info.
***Stop:  0x0000001a (0x0004128B, 0x0003A201, 0x00000000, 0xc0503000)


----------



## fluessig (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo alphadog,

Bei der Meldung steht für gewöhnlich auch noch dabei in welcher Datei dieser Fehler entstand. Du hast einen Speicherbereich angegeben, aus dem ich zumindest keine genaue Fehlerursache herauslesen kann. Lies dir die Bluescreen Fehlermeldung nochmal genau durch.

P.S.: in der späten Nacht hab ich mich noch vertan - richtig heisst die dll nv4_disp.dll, aber das tut nichts groß zur Sache.


----------



## Nvidia96 (27. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
hab da mal ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte. Ich hatte sie mir vor ner Woche oder so eingebaut aber sie funktioniert nicht. Der PC will die Hardware für das Teil nicht finden. bei aida32 Steht auch das der Steckplatz PCIE slot frei ist. Wenn ihr noch irgendwelche Infos braucht, lasst es mich wissen.

Danke im Vorraus..


----------



## Psychodelics (27. Dezember 2009)

Morgen Nvidia96,

und willkommen auf Tutorials.de. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob der PC überhaupt läuft. Denn Gesetz den Fall, die Hardware wird nicht erkannt und der Slot wird wirklich als Frei erkannt, dürftest du am Anfang nur n paar Piepstöne hören und das wars. Mehr wäre da nicht los. Da würde ich sagen, guck mal ob die Stromversorgung deiner Karte angeschlossen ist. Müsste so n 6 Pin Kabel an der Rückseite deiner GraKa sein.

Gruß, Adnan


EDIT: Also wenn du dein PC hochfahren kannst und jetzt hier bei Tutorials.de schreibst, glaube ich, dass die Grafikkarte sehr wohl erkannt wird, aber vielleicht nicht die Treiber installiert sind. Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du?


----------



## Nvidia96 (27. Dezember 2009)

Psychodelics hat gesagt.:


> Morgen Nvidia96,
> 
> und willkommen auf Tutorials.de. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob der PC überhaupt läuft. Denn Gesetz den Fall, die Hardware wird nicht erkannt und der Slot wird wirklich als Frei erkannt, dürftest du am Anfang nur n paar Piepstöne hören und das wars. Mehr wäre da nicht los. Da würde ich sagen, guck mal ob die Stromversorgung deiner Karte angeschlossen ist. Müsste so n 6 Pin Kabel an der Rückseite deiner GraKa sein.
> 
> ...



Danke das mit den 6-pin Stromversorgungskabel war das Problem Läuft alles super.


----------

